# Low dose clomid during TRT?



## BigShaun (Sep 18, 2019)

Does anybody do this?  I have noticed that I actually feel my best during PCT, using clomid, nolvadex and hcg.  However, while I use HCG during my TRT as well (350IU twice a week on same day as shot of 0.4ml Test Cyp) I don't feel the same way so I'm assuming it is the clomid.  I just feel overall better mentally and physically.  Like the fog clears a bit and my sex drive goes way up.  Then, a week or so after my first injection, the sex drive drops quite a bit and I don't feel nearly as good from a well being perspective.  Anybody else feel this way?  I'm thinking about taking a clomid maybe twice or 3x a week durning my TRT to see how it feels... maybe I could even drop my test dose some more then as well, but I don't want to desensitize myself to LH either... thoughts?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 18, 2019)

if your using hcg, than i wouldnt see the need for clomid...

your boys should be keeping up just fine if you have good stuff and using it correctly.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 18, 2019)

You need to rewire your thinking quite a bit here. 

Dropping your TRT dose to make room for Clomid is stupidity of the highest level I'm afraid. It needs to be the other way around. Increase TRT & hCG dosing, with bloodwork as a guide, to make clomid redundant.

Also, desensitizing yourself to LH is not a thing for TRT patients. That ship has sailed.


----------



## BigShaun (Sep 19, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> You need to rewire your thinking quite a bit here.
> 
> Dropping your TRT dose to make room for Clomid is stupidity of the highest level I'm afraid. It needs to be the other way around. Increase TRT & hCG dosing, with bloodwork as a guide, to make clomid redundant.
> 
> Also, desensitizing yourself to LH is not a thing for TRT patients. That ship has sailed.



I understand what you're saying here, and believe me, I'm not new to this game at all.  But I'm in this to feel better, and TRT doesn't seem to be doing that.  But, why does dropping T and taking clomid make me feel so much better?  Why does T reduce my sex drive?  Everything is direct from the pharmacy, and my blood work is all in good ranges, including E and all that.  Only FSH and LH is very low.  But, so is my cortisol.  So maybe its about the HPA... maybe I'm recoverable or maybe T is suppressing my HPA too much and even with the higher T, the suppressed HPA is making me feel worse?  Even my cortisol numbers have dropped to below the ranges.  I'm thinking of supporting the HPA rather than just increasing the T... Like I said, I'm just trying to pay attention to what seems to make me feel better.  I understand that many people don't like the effects of clomid.  But, I also know one size doesn't fit all...  Just thinking! Its sort of self consuming when you don't feel great.  I'm only 38, but the fatigue, lower sex drive, and brain fog sucks and I'm just trying to figure out the solution to it all.  I've seen so many doctors and they're not very helpful.  Just sort of stumped.


----------



## Wilson6 (Sep 19, 2019)

I've done the Clomid route 50 mg/d along with HRT, felt worse if anything. One of the overlooked issues with Clomid is the suppression of GH/IGF-I, about 40% +/-, its significant. IMO Clomid was never designed for long term use and it doesn't work for everyone (did nothing for me T or LH). The HCG along with sc T inj works best IMO. 500 IU twice a week along with 0.5 ml of TC (200 mg/ml) keeps everything working. T should not reduce libido, taking a 5ARI and suppressing DHT or E either too high or too low can reduce libido. You mentioned this is for PCT, are you sure there isn't some effect of getting off what you were taking prior to the PCT and it is the acute effects of coming off? You will not become desensitized, this has been dispelled in the lit with one year HCG + HRT studies. In the end though, it is what works for you. If Clomid works then it works, one thing I've learned over the decades of lit reviews and talking to others is that nothing is for sure. Put less emphasis on numbers and more on how you feel and only change one variable at a time if you are trying to figure out what works and what does not. Just my two cents.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2019)

Wilson6 said:


> I've done the Clomid route 50 mg/d along with HRT, felt worse if anything. One of the overlooked issues with Clomid is the suppression of GH/IGF-I, about 40% +/-, its significant. IMO Clomid was never designed for long term use and it doesn't work for everyone (did nothing for me T or LH). The HCG along with sc T inj works best IMO. 500 IU twice a week along with 0.5 ml of TC (200 mg/ml) keeps everything working. T should not reduce libido, taking a 5ARI and suppressing DHT or E either too high or too low can reduce libido. You mentioned this is for PCT, are you sure there isn't some effect of getting off what you were taking prior to the PCT and it is the acute effects of coming off? You will not become desensitized, this has been dispelled in the lit with one year HCG + HRT studies. In the end though, it is what works for you. If Clomid works then it works, one thing I've learned over the decades of lit reviews and talking to others is that nothing is for sure. Put less emphasis on numbers and more on how you feel and only change one variable at a time if you are trying to figure out what works and what does not. Just my two cents.




it was never designed for long term use.....


----------

